# Why is my Bearded Dragon turning white?



## Nelson666

I have a 2 yr old beardie called bruce,he eats fresh little gem lettuce,broccolli,cucumber,and a whole lot of other fresh stuff. Live foods include large crickets,Large hoppers,wax worms and wario worms. He shows no interest in drinking water. He has a 10.0 uvb tube the length of his tank,a heatmat and a 100 watt basking lamp. In the last 2 weeks parts of him have turned white. 1 of his front and back legs are over half white and a bit of his tail also. I can find no answer to why. Has anyone else found this and hopefully know how i can put his full colour back? HELP PLEASE.......


----------



## croc&chewy

Shedding :2thumb: give him a few weeks and he will be much brightrer! Plus scrap the heat matt.. they are useless for beardies and I wouldn't use the lettuce either or alot of brocolli or cucumber.. get some rocket or spring greens they are much better : victory:


----------



## supakimmy13

croc&chewy said:


> Shedding :2thumb: give him a few weeks and he will be much brightrer! Plus scrap the heat matt.. they are useless for beardies and I wouldn't use the lettuce either or alot of brocolli or cucumber.. get some rocket or spring greens they are much better : victory:



agreed! :2thumb:


----------



## jaymg23

Yeah definatly shedding, mine are the same at the moment. i give mine a warm bath to help with the process, which they love.  would be worried about it


----------



## Keri8989

I had the same problem with Brian. I started a thread on here because I was so worried. Brians head was turning light pink/white. It turned out that it actually was shedding but it had never looked that way before. It didn't look like just the top layer of skin it looked like it went right the way through all the layers. If I was you I would just wait a week or two and see if it comes off in a shed. Just give him lots of baths


----------

